# diesel chip



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

http://www.chipexpress.com/products/chevrolet/cruze/
I googled cruze diesel tuning and came across this. They have one for US spec diesel. I wouldn't mind trying this to get rid of the lag and ecu not being flashed. Spoke with my local dealer and they can tell how many times an ecu has been flashed but they did tell me that they may over look a tuner for warranty. But it's a case by case thing. So this would be sweet not to have to worry about anything.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Do a search. They are junk.....


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

http://www.crdtechnology.com/select...ecu/diesel-engine-remap-or-diesel-tuning-box/
Been doing searches.. heres alittle bit of info.. other info.I've read says that chip express does work.. but works like old diesels.. basically adding more fuel.. which does raise boost on diesels..but can cause dpf problems.. seems like over in europe these tuning chips are used more then the states.. on tdis and what not. Its not a fleebay chip though


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Here we go again...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

thmike said:


> Chevrolet Cruze Diesel Tuning Chips | CHIP Express™
> I googled cruze diesel tuning and came across this. They have one for US spec diesel. I wouldn't mind trying this to get rid of the lag and ecu not being flashed. Spoke with my local dealer and they can tell how many times an ecu has been flashed but they did tell me that they may over look a tuner for warranty. But it's a case by case thing. So this would be sweet not to have to worry about anything.


Is someone able to speak on the Trifecta diesel and transparency?

My 1.4 has been flashed 4 times under transparancy and the counter still sits at 1. A chip won't show a reflash, but it will show physical tampering with the ECU housing. 



thmike said:


> http://www.crdtechnology.com/select...ecu/diesel-engine-remap-or-diesel-tuning-box/
> Been doing searches.. heres alittle bit of info.. other info.I've read says that chip express does work.. but works like old diesels.. basically adding more fuel.. which does raise boost on diesels..but can cause dpf problems.. seems like over in europe these tuning chips are used more then the states.. on tdis and what not. Its not a fleebay chip though


Adds more fuel as in run rich? New cars require a flash to be safe. A flash is more than running more fuel. There are tables changed that a chip alone can't do. Even SuperChips use handhelds to "Flash a tune" instead of using "Chips"


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

My knowledge worth diesel ate older diesels with mechanics fuel pumps.. if you wanted more power you added more fuel.. that would create more boost. How do the new diesels compare to older ones besides dpf issues. I know gas cars you run into air fuel, timing,.. But old diesels you worried about egts,


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

Sorry for the misspelling.. autocorrect.


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> Here we go again...


I know most chips are a hoax.. But with diesel all you really need is adding more fuel? Is there really a fuel ratio or timing to achieve like gas cars? With the problems you didn't like about trifecta tune ive been researching to try other ways of tuning


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

With Drive by Wire systems like the one in the Cruze you don't want the car "lying" to the engine control unit (ECU). The Cruze's ECU manages fuel and air flow and telling the car it has less fuel than it has (which is what these chips do) will cause long term issues with the emissions system and potentially even with the engine itself.


----------

